# heya



## -libby- (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello

Im new here and im looking into buying some new pet mice... I had two pet mice about 4 years ago when i was 14 and i have decided i want a trio of girls!

My last two i had were both females, one was black and white called Nibbles (she wasnt so friendly at first) and my baby was called Pogo pogo was a champagne and white with pink eyes... very beautiful...

I have many pets at home including dogs, fish, birds, tortioses, rabbits and guineapigs....

before i get any animal i do research so i have decided to join to get some knowledge before getting my new three girlies...


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## -libby- (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello, hope you find out all the information you need!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello and welcome! I've found this website to be a great bit of information!


----------

